# Alternative to Paypal



## Karl_TN (Sep 30, 2022)

Paypal recently kicked off a group that’s against grooming children, but will leave on groups that support things that I highly disagree with. Any suggestions for alternatives to PayPal that can be used on WB and on eBay?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 30, 2022)

going woke is causing a lot of companies to go broke- Look at Coke and Disney, But Paypal at this time is the most secure-safest-easiest on line payment possibility out there. Kathie started in IT in early 70's, believe me she has looked at every option. Absolutely do not use FB's marketplace pay. let me know if you find something.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Sep 30, 2022)

Venmo isn’t a good option because it’s also owned by PayPal. Wondering if Square‘s Cash App might be a decent alternative for us?


----------



## phinds (Sep 30, 2022)

Karl_TN said:


> Venmo isn’t a good option because it’s also owned by PayPal. Wondering if Square‘s Cash App might be a decent alternative for us?


On my Windows pc that would require that I install an Android emulator and I'm not going to do that so I for one would not use it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 30, 2022)

Yeh, just got notification yesterday evening about changes to their "Acceptable Use Policy" that did not sound good. So, I'm interested also. 

Mike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Sep 30, 2022)

phinds said:


> On my Windows pc that would require that I install an Android emulator and I'm not going to do that so I for one would not use it.


I see your issue, but what about using cash.app from a cell phone instead of PC?


----------



## phinds (Sep 30, 2022)

Karl_TN said:


> I see your issue, but what about using cash.app from a cell phone instead of PC?


Sure, if I HAD a smartphone. My flip phone doesn't do apps.


----------



## Tony (Sep 30, 2022)

phinds said:


> Sure, if I HAD a smartphone. My flip phone doesn't do apps.


Going to guess your rotary phone doesn't either.....

Reactions: Funny 10 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Byron Barker (Sep 30, 2022)

I use crypto currency often. It’s super easy, low low fees and takes literally seconds to send money. I’m not sure how many folks actually use them, but it would be worth asking the person you are dealing with. There are stable coins like USDC and BUSD that have no fluctuations in price as well.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 30, 2022)

I am fond of money. It worked quite well for a couple centuries, then someone decided it would be easier to use electrons.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 30, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Yeh, just got notification yesterday evening about changes to their "Acceptable Use Policy" that did not sound good. So, I'm interested also.
> 
> Mike


Might be restrictions on friends and family. No f&f to biz accounts. Like me. I prefer g&s anyhow.


----------



## phinds (Sep 30, 2022)

Tony said:


> Going to guess your rotary phone doesn't either.....


That is correct. Neither do my semaphores nor my teletype with the 220baud modem.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 30, 2022)

Smoke signals used to work just fine...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 30, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> Smoke signals used to work just fine...


Yes, they do but I don't know anyone else who knows how to use them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 1, 2022)

Byron Barker said:


> I use crypto currency often. It’s super easy, low low fees and takes literally seconds to send money. I’m not sure how many folks actually use them, but it would be worth asking the person you are dealing with. There are stable coins like USDC and BUSD that have no fluctuations in price as well.


@Byron Barker , How does the receiving end get cash into their bank account to spend? Are they required to understand and then open a cryptocurrency account? 

Stable coins sounds great, but I doubt many old timers would want to bother with something they don’t understand. I’ve got a lot to learn about this myself so teach us something. What services and coins do you use, and why did you pick those?


----------



## Byron Barker (Oct 1, 2022)

Karl_TN said:


> @Byron Barker , How does the receiving end get cash into their bank account to spend? Are they required to understand and then open a cryptocurrency account?
> 
> Stable coins sounds great, but I doubt many old timers would want to bother with something they don’t understand. I’ve got a lot to learn about this myself so teach us something. What services and coins do you use, and why did you pick those?


Yes, they would need to have everything set up already which is why it is only practical for people using it regularly. Doesn’t hurt to ask the person though. You can hook your bank account directly to your crypto account through major exchanges like Binance, but for people using crypto, you prefer to keep the coins on exchange rather than cashing them out for fiat. There’s all sorts of stuff to do with your coins on an exchange.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 1, 2022)

Byron Barker said:


> Yes, they would need to have everything set up already which is why it is only practical for people using it regularly. Doesn’t hurt to ask the person though. You can hook your bank account directly to your crypto account through major exchanges like Binance, but for people using crypto, you prefer to keep the coins on exchange rather than cashing them out for fiat. There’s all sorts of stuff to do with your coins on an exchange.


:) exchanging crypto for fiat. That is funny.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 1, 2022)

Byron Barker said:


> … There’s all sorts of stuff to do with your coins on an exchange.


How much of this stuff someone does on the exchange is considered legal vs illegalI? I worry our government will use every excuse possible to regulate cryptocurrencies by claiming it’s to protect the consumer, but I wouldn’t be surprised if some of the new IRS jobs are to make sure everything sold gets tracked for tax purposes.

We’ll soon have to go to some type of barter system where no trackable currency gets used. Now if I can only remember where I‘ve seen this idea before…

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Byron Barker (Oct 1, 2022)

Karl_TN said:


> How much of this stuff someone does on the exchange is considered legal vs illegalI? I worry our government will use every excuse possible to regulate cryptocurrencies by claiming it’s to protect the consumer, but I wouldn’t be surprised if some of the new IRS jobs are to make sure everything sold gets tracked for tax purposes.
> 
> We’ll soon have to go to some type of barter system where no trackable currency gets used. Now if I can only remember where I‘ve seen this idea before…


It’s a grey area at the moment, but the government has agreed to let exchanges operate as is so long as the currencies they offer aren’t considered securities. There was just a huge government meeting outlining this. So, for the time being most crypto and exchanges of crypto are completely legal. Time will tell if they remain that way.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 1, 2022)

My understanding is as of this year any payment method you use that accumulates a total of $600 will be reported to IRS. I think cash is only way to avoid this. No matter to me, paypal 1099s me. But the guy that sells $3000 in wood or? A year and thinks venmo or? Will save him from tax man is in for a surprise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## frankp (Oct 1, 2022)

@Mike1950, if you think Disney or Coca-cola are losing money, for political or any other reasons, you're misinformed. https://www.macrotrends.net/stocks/charts/DIS/disney/gross-profit





CocaCola Gross Profit 2010-2022 | KO


CocaCola annual/quarterly gross profit history and growth rate from 2010 to 2022. Gross profit can be defined as the profit a company makes after deducting the variable costs directly associated with making and selling its products or providing its services. <ul...




www.macrotrends.net





Politics aside, there really aren't many secure alternatives (right now) to paypal, unfortunately. I stopped using them about 8 years ago when I sold a metal bandsaw and they wouldn't release my money because I hadn't "shipped" the item. The item was picked up in person and because I hadn't listed it as "local only" paypal kept saying I never shipped i. Even with messages from the buyer to them with the correct incident number etc., I was out $1600+ bucks for several months while I argued with them and waited for them to correct their screw ups. I've been looking ever since for a reasonable alternative.

Crypto currency is becoming a viable option but I'm still on the apprehensive side with it, to be honest.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 1, 2022)

We do not agree. But that is politics. 
I have used PayPal for 17 years. Zero troubles.
too bad they should stay out of politics. By far the safest most efficient electronic payment method on the planet at this time.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 1, 2022)

But I still accept money orders and personal checks, even though I probably have not written a check in 10 15 years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 12, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Yeh, just got notification yesterday evening about changes to their "Acceptable Use Policy" that did not sound good. So, I'm interested also.
> 
> Mike


The change of use policy- Fine of up to 2500 for miss information- they decide on definition, did not go over well. They retracted that statement- It was an "accident" which nobody believes that. Seems they lost 6 billion? in market cap from that "mistake" Funny how companies get good at something but that is never enough. Hopefully a new money transfer facility comes out of this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 12, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> Funny how companies get good at something but that is never enough.


The mantra of modern corporate America: "if it ain't broke, let's fix it anyway"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 12, 2022)

phinds said:


> The mantra of modern corporate America: "if it ain't broke, let's fix it anyway"


That and GREED- 429,000,000 people use Paypal multiply times $2,500 or even a million times $2,500 is a very large number. I think an ambitious accountant did the numbers but had no idea of consequences of such actions... I think there is a fable about such things-ended badly- the Golden goose.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JonathanH (Oct 12, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> The change of use policy- Fine of up to 2500 for miss information- they decide on definition, did not go over well. They retracted that statement- It was an "accident" which nobody believes that. Seems they lost 6 billion? in market cap from that "mistake" Funny how companies get good at something but that is never enough. Hopefully a new money transfer facility comes out of this.


<double quote removed by moderator>

While I have had no major issues using PayPal over many years I would welcome an option for a legit company whose executives would stay out of politics and not force policies that censure on its customers.

I'm all about learning of a safe alternative to transfer money that isn't PayPal, or another woke company.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 12, 2022)

My one nephew uses Apple pay for a lot of things. Other nephew lost 500k on bit coin. I pay Paul cash, sometimes check, thank God for friends.


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 12, 2022)

Two options I’ve found so far:

1) Square supports direct person to person transfers using Cash.app

2) Many banks an credit unions support person to person transfers using ZellePay.com

I’ve only personally used Zelle once. Problem with any solution so far is both parties must also have an account with the banking company. Guessing that’s the same requirement for Apple Pay.


----------



## JonathanH (Oct 12, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> My one nephew uses Apple pay for a lot of things. Other nephew lost 500k on bit coin. I pay Paul cash, sometimes check, thank God for friends.


Not an Apple fan here. Most of their production is in China so they are compromised in my opinion as an American company. No trust for Bitcoin either. I prefer a safe, cash-based system that uses the American dollar as its base currency.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 12, 2022)

JonathanH said:


> Not an Apple fan here. Most of their production is in China so they are compromised in my opinion as an American company. No trust for Bitcoin either. I prefer a safe, cash-based system that uses the American dollar as its base currency.


We agree 100%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iDRINKBLEACH (Oct 13, 2022)

I prefer PayPal because of buyer protection. Zelle and cash app are peer to peer systems, so if you don’t trust the person/ they don’t trust you it’s not the most confident way to make sales or buy things.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 13, 2022)

I just came across a site called glorifi. Have to check into it a little more but it sounds promising. (Don't they all)


----------



## SENC (Oct 13, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I just came across a site called glorifi. Have to check into it a little more but it sounds promising. (Don't they all)


Check closely - have seen WSJ and Economist articles recently suggesting they are close to bankruptcy/going under.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 13, 2022)

SENC said:


> Check closely - have seen WSJ and Economist articles recently suggesting they are close to bankruptcy/going under.


Understand. Also figure you may have to watch for blacklisting by people who don't agree with their business model. 
I was not making any recommends yet. I am very cautious about my moneys...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonathanH (Oct 13, 2022)

I had never heard of glorifi. I just did some reading and noticed that all of the usual suspect news / social platforms are providing the negative information. That speaks volumes in itself.

Hopefully, at some point in the near future, there will be a trend of news sources that return to providing news content and journalism supported by facts which can be trusted.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 13, 2022)

What paypal did got Kathie investigating. I will report what she thinks of options. But I think this meme says it all

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## JonathanH (Oct 13, 2022)

Looking forward to learning the results of the research.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Oct 13, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Understand. Also figure you may have to watch for blacklisting by people who don't agree with their business model.
> I was not making any recommends yet. I am very cautious about my moneys...


I don't see any difference between Glorifi and what PP is doing, just the other side of the political spectrum. Even if I do agree with the political viewpoint, the point is I don't want a bank that is building itself around politics - as much a recipe for bad financial decisions as investing in a company because of environmental/social causes. I have no problem if people want to sink their money in those things, but when it comes to my retirement or my finances, I'd like to stick with financial institutions whose top priority is finance and invest in companies whose top priority is shareholder return.

At current, PP is the best/safest option for funds transfer between unrelated parties as far as I can tell, so I'll keep with it until something better emerges.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 14, 2022)

SENC said:


> I don't see any difference between Glorifi and what PP is doing, just the other side of the political spectrum. Even if I do agree with the political viewpoint, the point is I don't want a bank that is building itself around politics - as much a recipe for bad financial decisions as investing in a company because of environmental/social causes. I have no problem if people want to sink their money in those things, but when it comes to my retirement or my finances, I'd like to stick with financial institutions whose top priority is finance and invest in companies whose top priority is shareholder return.
> 
> At current, PP is the best/safest option for funds transfer between unrelated parties as far as I can tell, so I'll keep with it until something better emerges.


I agree on all points. But also I do not believe in having all my eggs in one basket. So after Kathie does all her due diligence we will probably be offering more payment options. We will also reduce our exposure by not letting PP balance surpass a certain amount. I am a very lucky man in more ways than one, My dear sweet wife started her computer geek career at Bank of America, so I have great technical support, heaven knows I need it.

Reactions: Like 8 | Sincere 2


----------



## JonathanH (Oct 16, 2022)

This meme seems to summarize the situation that I am uncomfortable with. 

The big companies or governments that do this can only do so if we the people allow it to happen. We just have to be aware of it taking place in order to prevent.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## frankp (Nov 14, 2022)

And the FTX bankruptcy is going to set them all back at least 5 years, probably 10.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JonathanH (Nov 24, 2022)

SENC said:


> Check closely - have seen WSJ and Economist articles recently suggesting they are close to bankruptcy/going under.


I just read that Glorifi has let go all of their employees and ceased operations.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 24, 2022)

frankp said:


> And the FTX bankruptcy is going to set them all back at least 5 years, probably 10.


Know very little about digital currency. Seems like a house made of cards and still a lot of downside left..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 24, 2022)

and in my life I have seen the dollar based on silver and gold- all the ways through to where we are now. I am amazed at inflation from '64 to now. In 1973 you could buy a new VW for 1999 minimum wage was 1.90 +- Bought my first house for $5,500. Now it was puny but $60 a month. Fast forward to house I live in now $76,000 Bought in 1988 $600 a month Includes taxes and insurance. My damn tax bill now is $600 a month. And now money is based on BS. We give 100's of billions away and this is magic $$$ we do not have. Sorta makes the path ahead a mite sketchy. 
Digital currency from the government seems like the ultimate of control, You do as we say or poof, your savings just went into cyber space.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## SENC (Nov 24, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> and in my life I have seen the dollar based on silver and gold- all the ways through to where we are now. I am amazed at inflation from '64 to now. In 1973 you could buy a new VW for 1999 minimum wage was 1.90 +- Bought my first house for $5,500. Now it was puny but $60 a month. Fast forward to house I live in now $76,000 Bought in 1988 $600 a month Includes taxes and insurance. My damn tax bill now is $600 a month. And now money is based on BS. We give 100's of billions away and this is magic $$$ we do not have. Sorta makes the path ahead a mite sketchy.
> Digital currency from the government seems like the ultimate of control, You do as we say or poof, your savings just went into cyber space.


Always longing for the good old days, eh? Remember jingling these in your pocket as a boy, when money was really money?





Happy Thanksgiving you old buzzard!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 24, 2022)

SENC said:


> Always longing for the good old days, eh? Remember jingling these in your pocket as a boy, when money was really money?
> 
> View attachment 234101
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving you old buzzard!


Grrrr

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SENC (Nov 24, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------

